# Has The World Ever Faced An Issue As Confusing As COVID?



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

Since day one the outpour of information has been as foggy, ever-changing  and disoriented as any in the history of the world. After a year at this moment we still walk around in circles of misinformation that changes by the minute. A few days ago I had a channel on that said 1,000 people per day are dying from the COVID. At the following half hour not changing the channel, the number was said to be 1,500. Now we have "long haulers" as they are called. These are people suffering from a variety of after effects of the virus. Now I see children have joined this group. I was set to get vaccinated a couple weeks ago and it suddenly was cancelled due to a huge swarm of people lines up for three miles in their cars despite it was by appointment only. I have not heard from them after I got the cancellation notice including a reschedule coming notice. People are asking which of the three vaccines should they get and the answers all vary. How long will this virus be a concern? Take your pick of the answers.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 4, 2021)

You are right, it is a moving target. But humanity has overcome plague & pestilence before and will no doubt be confronted with it again. In my life time much of the world was reduced to rubble due to war, yet a journey through any of those countries that were bombed to oblivion wouldn't show you much evidence that it ever happened.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

This is what's known as the fog of war.  As more reports come in from hospitals, doctors, researchers, virologists, epidemiologists and others on the front lines, the information gets pored over, collated and interpreted, new attack plans are formulated and then disseminated to health care providers, political leaders and the public.  

It's not a perfect process, but the best we have.

Only hindsight is 20/20, but we are far from that stage. I appreciate truthful experts who explain that their newest recommendations are based on the latest data, while explaining to _please stay tuned because more information is being received and interpreted on a daily basis_. 

p.s. Having read the seminal non-fiction work, "The Great Influenza: The Story of the Deadliest Pandemic in History" by John M. Barry some ten years ago, and "The Plague" by Albert Camus about four years ago, the COVID-19 confusion doesn't take me by surprise. 

Indeed, it's totally in line with human responses to every plague, pandemic or new illness.


----------



## SilentSoul (Mar 4, 2021)

_Since so much is unknown I think everyone is working on the trial and error basis for a lot of this. I believe once more is known then things will continue to improve._


----------



## mrstime (Mar 4, 2021)

My mother was 6 months old when her mother died in the 1918 pandemic.  So many died then that I am sure there was much confusion and no vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

mrstime said:


> My mother was 6 months old when her mother died in the 1918 pandemic.  So many died then that I am sure there was much confusion and no vaccine.


My grandmother nearly died of it in 1918 when she was in her late teens.  The doctor came to the house, told her mother to give her plenty to drink, keep her warm and pray for the best.  If she made it through 7 days, she'd be OK.    

That was the sum total of his advice and actions. Fortunately, she pulled through. It's hard to imagine how helpless everyone felt.


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2021)

Exactly why not everyone is falling for it.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 4, 2021)

I had so many severe adverse reactions to the 1st vaccine, CVC told me to not get the booster, follow up vaccine i was scheduled to recieve.
This is very strange because I'm in excellent health!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

mrstime said:


> My mother was 6 months old when her mother died in the 1918 pandemic.  So many died then that I am sure there was much confusion and no vaccine.


And almost no communication so much less confusion. Now we have world wide communication and every message is different.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Exactly why not everyone is falling for it.


Agreed but as far as I know not one person vaccinate has died or been hospitalized. Worth the risk to me.


----------



## chic (Mar 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I had so many severe adverse reactions to the 1st vaccine, CVC told me to not get the booster, follow up vaccine i was scheduled to recieve.
> This is very strange because I'm in excellent health!


What will you do?


----------



## chic (Mar 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Agreed but as far as I know not one person vaccinate has died or been hospitalized. Worth the risk to me.


Yes they have. That's why so many of us are trepidatious.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 8, 2021)

chic said:


> What will you do?


I'm still protected to a degree, but was warned by the national  CVC nurse, under no circumstnces, am I to get the second vaccine.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 10, 2021)

Under normal circumstances, political hacks wouldn't be throwing their a"two cents" in and let the health professionals struggle with it.  Trying to push through new vaccines to quell the growing death and disablement rates is a trying task but I'll put my money on people in the health field, rather than my local politician who knows next to nothing about the disease but does have an opinion on how it will affect him/her and his political party.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

_"Since day one the outpour of information has been as foggy, ever-changing and disoriented as any in the history of the world."_ And these are *some* of the reasons I'm not rushing to get vaccinated. Now that X amount of people have gotten their one or two shots, will they protected against the new variants? Companies are working to add an extra measure of protection for the new strains. This tells me that perhaps the original vaccines don't have it. I never download a new operating system on my devices until I find out they worked out the kinks. My body is my ultimate operating system. I'll feel better about getting a vaccine once they know more and have tweaked it as necessary. I hate needles so when and if I take it, I want it to be a one shot deal.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm still protected to a degree, but was warned by the national  CVC nurse, under no circumstnces, am I to get the second vaccine.


Which vaccine did you get, Gaer?


----------

